# Vape King Meme Competition



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/15)

Hey guys

So we decided to do a little competition for you guys.

1st prize - Cloupor GT AND 2X trick or treats

2nd prize - Ehpro epoch d1 and 2 x trick or treats

3rd prize - Kayfun v4 and 1 x trick or treat juice

What do you need to do you ask? Well @Oliver Barry and @MiffyPuff are vape meme worthy in our opinion... So here's the deal. We have attached 2 photos... Make some memes out of them.

We need a meme for both photos. The best ones will then be put into a randomiser to draw first, second and third place.

The only rule is the meme must be vape related 

Competition ends next week Friday 17 October at midnight

Good luuuuuck and we hope you make us laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashish_na2 (6/10/15)

Quick question, if you feel the meme too, lets say, abrupt will you delete it? What are the rules on the type of meme?


----------



## Alex_123 (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/10/15)

Ashish_na2 said:


> Hope this isnt that abrupt



LOL WHAT?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/15)

Ashish_na2 said:


> Quick question, if you feel the meme too, lets say, abrupt will you delete it? What are the rules on the type of meme?



Very good point @Ashish_na2 please stick to vaping related text  I have edited the original text

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashish_na2 (6/10/15)

my bad. Sincerest apologies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MiffyPuff (6/10/15)

Oooooh yay, I am SO excited to see the what you guys come up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashish_na2 (6/10/15)

Hope this is better

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapington (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 9


----------



## MiffyPuff (6/10/15)

Guys, these are SO funny...... Can't even

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (6/10/15)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Byron Smith (6/10/15)

Can i post more than 1? i have 2 memes for the dude. And i find both equally funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/15)

Yeah no problem


----------



## Byron Smith (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (6/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (6/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riaz (6/10/15)

LOL

this is fun:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Achmat89 (6/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vapington (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## groovyvaperman (6/10/15)

Third competition I enter come on lucky number 3

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/10/15)

sorry I have 0 to none editing skills but I tried

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/15)

Some absolutely hilarious entries here guys!!! Keep em coming! The Winning Memes will also be framed and put up on the wall in the shop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi (7/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imspaz (8/10/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Imspaz (8/10/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imspaz (8/10/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imspaz (8/10/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imspaz (8/10/15)

Ok I'm done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/10/15)




----------



## MiffyPuff (8/10/15)

Looking good guys.... Making my mornings with these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Smith (8/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (8/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (8/10/15)

sorry Im not near my pc for photoshop. Phone had to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (10/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (13/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (13/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (13/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (13/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex_123 (13/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Byron Smith (13/10/15)

This stuff is getting very creative. HAHAHHAHAHA. Loving it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MiffyPuff (14/10/15)

Am LOVING these...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (15/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (15/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (15/10/15)




----------



## Rebel (15/10/15)




----------



## Puff Daddy (16/10/15)




----------



## Byron Smith (16/10/15)

Sorry to ask but i see there was a mistake i think. It said that the Competition ends next week Friday 17 October at midnight. Friday is the 16th and the 17th is a Saturday sooo uhm what is it ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/15)

Byron Smith said:


> Sorry to ask but i see there was a mistake i think. It said that the Competition ends next week Friday 17 October at midnight. Friday is the 16th and the 17th is a Saturday sooo uhm what is it ???



You are absolutely right  It ends today, the 16th


----------



## Ediskrad (16/10/15)

Hope it's not to late


----------



## Byron Smith (16/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You are absolutely right  It ends today, the 16th


Sweet thanks


----------



## Byron Smith (16/10/15)

Ediskrad said:


> Hope it's not to late



I here its best to vape it at Elevinty Five whats. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ediskrad (16/10/15)




----------



## Achmat89 (16/10/15)

Another entry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (16/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/15)

Almost time guys... @Oliver Barry hope you have your judgey cap on, I'm going to need some help here...


----------



## groovyvaperman (16/10/15)

May the best win

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (16/10/15)

cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (16/10/15)

Geez... This is a tough one guys...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byron Smith (16/10/15)

Me to.... AAAAAAHHHHHH Im soo exited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (16/10/15)

Lol well done to everyone for participating, these memes are gems! Hope this isn't the last competition like this Vape King, many laughs came from this thread!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/15)

Hi guys

Sorry for not making the announcement, I fell asleep waiting for 12:00 to hit.

@Oliver Barry and @MiffyPuff picked 9 names which they asked me to randomise from( I asked them for 5 ) and the results are as follows:

Third Place: @Chris du Toit 
Second place: @Ediskrad 
And your winner is: @Rebel 

Congratulations guys! And a huge congratulations to everyone who participated! 

Your runners up who will also be receiving a small juice prize ( 1 x trick or treat and 1 x VK juice of thier choice) are as follows:

@Ashish_na2 , @Byron Smith , @kimbo , @Achmat89 , @Rudi , @Pixstar congratulations guys!


Then there are some other bragging rights I would like to give out!

*"The creativity award" *goes out to every single one of you who participated! You guys are awesome!!!

*"The Ollie favourite" *is the favorite one of himself picked by Olly and that award goes to @Byron Smith with this one: 

​*"The Kirsty Favourite" *is the favourite one of herself picked by Kirsty and that award goes to @Pixstar with the following:

​*"The out of the box award" *goes to @Vapington with his very clever faceswaps 


Thats all for now guys! Thanks a ton for all the laughs! We will definately do more competitions like this in the future, who knows the next one may even include @Gizmo and myself 

Also! Dont stop posting guys, just because the competition is over does not mean they are no longer Meme Worthy!!! Have a blast

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/10/15)

Whoo hoo, thanks guys! And congratulations to all the other winners!


----------



## Pixstar (17/10/15)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks Vape King for a fun filled competition with such awesome prizes!


----------



## kimbo (17/10/15)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff @Oliver Barry and VK. Was fun to see what the ppl come up with lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (17/10/15)

Thank you Vape King, you're right this thread shouldn't end here. More vape related meme's are a must!


----------



## Byron Smith (17/10/15)

Morning all. Congratulations to tge winners. This was a verry fun and even more funny competition. Hope you all enjoy your prizes ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (17/10/15)

WOW i won. I am overwhelmed.
This was really so much fun!
Thanks to Vapeking for this fun competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (17/10/15)

yaaay got me some juice

Congratz to the winners! 

Well done to al and thank you Vape King Team for the kickass competition!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (17/10/15)

Congrats guys, Nice competition VAPE KING.
Keep em coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (18/10/15)

I just had to do this one
For all the SuzelleDIY fans

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/15)

Lol  Please can the winners PM me with your shipping details


----------



## MiffyPuff (20/10/15)

Well Done to all the winners.... You all came up with really good memes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Byron Smith (20/10/15)

@Stroodlepuff ill be popping around totay to get mine

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (20/10/15)

Thanks VK!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

